# Toyota Alphard SQ install



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I am somewhat of a newbie and am looking for advice from the more experienced folk out there. 
I am starting a new build log here now that I actually have time to start it. This is going to be a (hopefully) SQ install in a Toyota Alphard(Van). I live and work in Japan as a musician. 
I have never really tackled anything like this and am excited to try. I have been lurking here for just under a year and have learned so much from alot of the other members installs. I really enjoy this site! 


Ok, so here is what is going in the car now:

HU- Carrozzeria/Pioneer DEX-P0II (For those unfamiliar this is the updated version of the P9 in the US. I believe this pair is only sold in Japan and Europe?) 
Processing- DEQ-P0II
Fronts- Pioneer PRS520s components
Subs- Pioneer shallow mount 10's (have 2 but not sure if I will do one of two?)
Wiring- 0/1g and 4g(Japanese make), custom RCAs and d-blocks

As for amps, I am seeking your advice if possible. I have a decent little collection of older Soundstream, Zapco and Nakamichi amps. 

Here is what I have that I can remember of the top of my head. 

Soundstream- Ref 1000sx, Ref 500sx, Ref 300sx, (5) Ref 300, Ref 200, Ref 644s, 
SA-244, Rub 1002, (2) Rub 502, (2) Rub 604 

Zapco- Z300C2-SL, (4) Z100C2-SL, Studi0 50, Studio 100, Ref 350 or 500(not sure which) 

Nakamichi- (2) PA 302, (2) PA 304s, PA-202

I believe that is it without looking. So which combination do you folks think I should go with given the other equipment I plan to start with? 
I had been thinking of doing the Ref 1000sx for subs(if using 2) and a either the Ref 200 or 300 for tweets and a 300 for the mids. 
Please all opinions and advice welcome. 

Also, I should mention that I am adding the Carrozzeria HU and processor to the already existing NAVI/DVD unit from Toyota. It is great for both of those purposes and I really need the navigation in Japan! I am using the AUX from it to the Carrozzeria. Having said that I am having to custom make a console to house both pieces. I started this portion today and wanted to share pics of the skeleton structure in progress. It's not pretty but I am a newbie. :blush:

If the pics do not post up that means I did something wrong and will try to figure it out!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Another pic of the rear of the console idea. In theory, this will have a finished look using fiberglass to meet up with the already existing console and dash.

Also, any ideas out there as to a good way to secure that sleeve to the board for the head unit? I scratched my head over this one for awhile today. Best I could think of was glue or cement. I can't get a screw driver in there to mount it to the board underneath. Thanks!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

this is going to be exciting. Havent really seen a decent SQ installation in alphard yet.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

carrozzeria=total hotness
suscribed


----------



## sheaunien (Feb 16, 2006)

That's the van I want, only if Toyota import it to the us. 
 Nice gears you have there, suggest all Soundstream, ref300 on tw, 2 x ref300 on mid and ref1000sx on sub. Is the exterior of the van vip styled?
By the way I have a Odyssey or Lagreat in jp.


----------



## Silver2003srt4 (Jan 3, 2009)

excited to follow....
Jeremy


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Here are a couple pics of the van as well as the next victim, a Toyota Ractis.


----------



## cd300 (Mar 25, 2009)

That has got to be one of the nicest "vans" I have EVER seen!!!!!!!!!! Why o why can't we get those here!!!!

Hell, If you got the time, bridge each one of those ref 300's you have to each speaker


----------



## Dan Giovanni (May 1, 2009)

Wow, a thing of beauty!


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

that is hands down the coolest van ever

you could debadge it and put a few AMG logos on it in the us and nobody would know the difference


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

That HU = GIANT BONER


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! The Alphard is a real smooth riding vehicle. It's loaded with options and this one is 4WD as well. The wheels are aftermarket DeCorsa Phantom 18's wrapped in Yokohama Map-i's. The factory 17's on this model look very similar to the Phantoms and that's why I chose them. Wanted to keep a somewhat conservative/"stock-ish" look while adding a bit more style. I was really happy with the results. 

I know these things would sell like hotcakes if they made it to the US. Not quite sure why they haven't? :shrug: 

Anyhow, to the project. Been a bit pinched for time with my family and the fact that I have to practice my instrument for my job. Was able to put in a bit of time today on the framework for the console. Taking this a step at a time and on the slower side because new/better/worse ideas creep into my head as I go along. 
Here are a few pics. Added a front grill shot of the van as well. I realize I failed to cover the license plate but I figure(aside from the numbers) there are not to many of you on here who can read it anyhow.  The last pic is of my sad excuse for a work station. :blush:


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

one more with the pieces


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know... But wouldn't it be better if the DEQ is place nearer to amps? As far as I know, optical don't have signal lost but RCA yes..


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> I don't know... But wouldn't it be better if the DEQ is place nearer to amps? As far as I know, optical don't have signal lost but RCA yes..


Good point! However, the amps are going under both seats in custom racks
(sliding drawer type if I can pull it off) on either side of the DEQ. Which is to say they will be VERY close by! Three runs of about 1-1.5m I'm thinking. As well as short runs of 0/1awg. leased:

My original thought was to actually build a custom sub enclosure in the space where this console is being built. I realized since buying this van a year ago that I end up using the back area more than I thought I would. So I wanted to come up with a way to continue to do so. However, I had went ahead and built an enclosure back there(pics tomorrow) that would allow me different options. It has never been powered since building it months back.  As well as the sail tweeter pods I did(pics tomorrow). Not to mention I got a deal I could refuse on the DEQ-P0II and DEQ and had no where else really to place them without loosing my NAVI/DVD which is not an option. 
The area under the front seats is plenty for the Soundstream amps I will be using(2 or 3).
All wiring will be close by with the exception of speaker wire to the subs(2 10"s). 

Thanks!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Agreed. I also have this(P9) and loving it much. It gives wonders to my drivers if compare to my last P9650.
But I still prefer to have amps installed at rear with more ventilations if compare to install under the seats.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

looks nice so far.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Agreed. I also have this(P9) and loving it much. It gives wonders to my drivers if compare to my last P9650.
> But I still prefer to have amps installed at rear with more ventilations if compare to install under the seats.


I'll get up a few more pics today and add one of the space under the seat. Ventilation should not be a problem. 

I am excited to start using the HU/EQ combo. The options should be endless.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright, here are some additional pics of the tweeter pods and sub enclosure I made in the fall. This was my first time doing either and I had fun doing it. Neither have been used yet as the install was put on hold around that time. Winter settled in and I have no garage and other things came up. I will try to get up some build pics that I may have taken along the way during that time. 

First up is the factory sail. This is where I started, However, I got two more to use so that I could keep this original. Rings were made and hot glued in place. They were wrapped and resined, sanded, filled..etc...you get the idea. Finally, wrapped in black vinyl. 

The enclosure took some thinking. As I previously mentioned, I realized that I use that back space from time to time. I need it to be able to come out quickly if needed or low enough so that the back seats could lay down and flip up to the sides of the walls. This is a very convenient thing about this van. Very roomy when the seats are raised. I did not get a pic of that but will do later for those interested. With them laid down I can indeed place stuff on top of the seats when need. A box of 1 cubic foot was constructed screwed, glued and sealed. I also attempted to deaden the inside using needle fiber padding. After that I made "beauty" covers/trim to try to tie it in with the walls of the van. It was made in two piece, top and front and then wrapped in black vinyl. I got a really good deal on 5 meters of black and did not seek out the gray. The top of the box was painted with a gray stone type spray. It came out pretty good but was brighter than the lid of the can.  The subs as mentioned are the 10' Pioneer shallow mounts which worked out perfect for the amount of space I had to work with 
so the seats could be laid down still. 

What do you think? I have thought about still re-doing the tweeter placement but want to see what kind of staging I get like this first. With the Carrozzeria I'll be able to play with that accordingly I'm thinking. Another idea I have had was to incorporate a sub enclosure with the console I am building and getting rid of the factory console in front of it. It is somewhat visible in one of the pics I think? If not I will get a pic of it. 

On with the pics.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Folks, 

So I had a little time today and made a bit more progress on the console. It is now screwed and glued together. I also made trim pieces for the sides which will be wrapped in vinyl. After careful thinking, I did not really need to go the fiberglass route behind the deck. I will however on the front. This will hopefully get done tomorrow. I am thinking to use that space you see under the deck for storage of sorts like an ipod, remote or cds. Not sure yet and I have till tomorrow to decide!  
One of my goals here was to still have use of my sliding cup holder which you can see directly above the console. No problem! 

Also, I posted a couple pics of a pair of older Soundstream SR100's I have laying around. These are 10's and are basically in mint condition. These could also be an option instead of the Pioneers as they will fit the enclosure as well depth wise. I think these are pretty decent SQ subs and not too in the face. Any thoughts here? 

Last pic I removed the cover under the seat and got a shot under as I mentioned. Plenty of room height wise so I should have plenty of ventilation. Even for Soundstreams!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Got some more done today. I fleeced the front of the piece, resined it and then a layer of filler. Sanded it down and that is where it sits until tomorrow! So far I guess I am pretty happy with it thus far. I really feel I could have done more with it design wise but I think it will serve it's purpose until I can come up with something better. I want to get on with getting the amps installed, doors deadened and mids installed. 
I may be swapping out the PRS set(I've actually got two!) for some Dynaudios. 
I feel like I want to give the PRS set a chance first before I throw them to the curb but we'll see. 
After this console is wrapped up it will be on to the amp racks and under the hood. 
Btw, I am not why the the top appears to be green in the pic. Just the way the lighting was I guess?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,

A few pics for ya here. Got a few new parts for the build today. And a pic of the console as it sits. Got nothing done today because it has been raining none stop.  

Also, pulled out some amps for group photo options. I am leaning perhaps now toward the 1000sx on subs and the 644s on mids and tweets because of space and to keeps things a bit simpler. However, I have not ruled out other options as the pics suggest. Remember these are going under the seats in racks, in theory. The pick with the (3) Ref 300's may not be an option because of the length, that perhaps goes for the (2) Ref300's and 200 as well? Another pic shows the 500sx paired with a 300. 

A question. The 520PRS's are rated at 150w. Do you think (1) Ref300 on the mids and (1) on the tweeters is enough? This would be nice space wise. The 644s on them ran 4 channel would also work. It is rated 75x4 at 4ohms. However, the 300 is rated(conservatively) around 37.5x 2( at 4ohms in High Current mode, not High Power). I'm thinking given the age it would be best to keep these babies running easy as possible?

Please give your thoughts on this, as well as to how you think other things look. I am 50/50 on the console at the moment. It seems a bit to square at the moment? Does not quite fit in to the rest of whats going on in the interior. Thoughts? Ideas? 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright folks, a bit of an update here. I was able to get the console finished for the most part. Possibly one change to come. Again, this whole build is a first for me and I am enjoying it as it goes along. I do get frustrated at times but I end up figuring things out. This site is a HUGE help. I cannot think of a better way to learn other than being in the shop with some of you folks. True thanks goes out to the fine people who contribute to and host DIYMA! 

Here are a few photos. Next up and semi started today is the amp racks under the seats. Another head scratcher!


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work and nice build log!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

A quick shot of my new RCAs! 3 sets of these from the DEQ to the SS's. These are custom PCOCC interconnects made in japan by a company called Mobile Art. Sorry if the pic is not too clear.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

nirschl said:


> Hi Folks,
> Also, I posted a couple pics of a pair of older Soundstream SR100's I have laying around. These are 10's and are basically in mint condition. These could also be an option instead of the Pioneers as they will fit the enclosure as well depth wise. I think these are pretty decent SQ subs and not too in the face. Any thoughts here?


Can you take some up close pics of the SR100's. I cant recall ever seeing a set. I Like the dust cap with the map, pretty cool.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Blazemore said:


> Can you take some up close pics of the SR100's. I cant recall ever seeing a set. I Like the dust cap with the map, pretty cool.


Here you are!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby steps here folks! Had some time to get the "Big 3" knocked out today with 0/1awg. Also, changed out the starter cable with 4awg(thought 0/1 might be a bit overkill?). Still thinking about cover up options for the wires. The loom on the power wire to alt is not so flexible and tight bends are tough. Wires were terminated and heat shrink added. 
Btw, as others have experienced I gained "1" volt with this upgrade! I went from 12.98 to 13.98 with the AC blasting and head lamps on. I'm guessing this is a good thing :surprised:. Once I get the SS's hooked up well see what happens. I am still thinking of upgrading my battery in the near future. 
Terminals will be upgraded as well.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Found some stuff today which from the pics I've scene looks very similar to Techflex today at a Pro Stock shop a short drive from the house. Lot's of odds and ins for this install are coming from there.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright, time for a few small updates. Been slowly getting things done. Things are shaping up decently. Got the amp racks made up and painted. The drawer idea did not seem like it was going to work out with the limited space. So for now they are installed just on plates supported by brackets. Seems like it will work nicely. 
Also, had the dash apart today to get the hi-low converter rigged up. 
Ran tech flexed 0 gauge from engine room to cabin. Tomorrow I'll hopefully be getting the rest of the wiring sorted out and then it is on to the doors. Also, going to redo the tweeter pods for a better position. Good times. 
Here are a few pics. Threw in a shot of the stock NAVI/CD-DVD unit. Get all the regular TV channels as well. Even has a 30gig hard drive built in and excepts a memory stick. However, for SQ the P01-II is taking over.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright, here are a few pics of some recent updates. I still need to add some here as I have also redone the tweeter pods as well. So here are the amps Ref 500s and 644s in their new homes. Nothing too fancy but it is very efficient. Still to do are trim panels to cover up around them. Saving that step for a bit as I tune and also considering trading out the 500s for my 500 and potentially the 644s for 2 Ref 300. right now it is tuned nicely and is sounding really really good. The PRS components are impressing the heck out of me. perhaps the combination of the old SS amps and these make for a nice setting. 
On to some pics. Please, any and all comments/critiques welcome.


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking Good.....
love how the amps look underneath the seat
keep up the good work mayenn


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Starlet-SQ said:


> Looking Good.....
> love how the amps look underneath the seat
> keep up the good work mayenn


Thanks! I kind of like having them out of site and neatly tucked away. Not to mention they have plenty of breathing room under those seats.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing drastic here. Just changed out the battery to a Panasonic CAOS. More stable then the previous. This along with the "Big 3" keeps things powered nicely. 

Some new updates to come soon. I am rethinking the sub enclosure. Also redid the tweeter pods. Pics to come later.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Is that a 300amp fuse? I guess better put a smaller rating like 150 or 200amp better....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice job Nirschi!!  when you get tired of that ol pioneer deck, let me know....I'll take it off your hands


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Nice job Nirschi!!  when you get tired of that ol pioneer deck, let me know....I'll take it off your hands


Thanks! Nowhere near what you've got going on but it's a clean start. 
Love your build btw.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Is that a 300amp fuse? I guess better put a smaller rating like 150 or 200amp better....


Yes, might have to re-think that one.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks great! Very well thought-out and very clean install work, especially for a 1st Timer without a garage! I'm impressed.

From your photos I could not tell how you finished the final Head Unit pocket in the center console. I have the original U.S. DEX-P9's and noticed that they can get VERY HOT at times even though they do not have an internal amplifier. I would make sure that it receives plenty of fresh air ventilation as well!

It looked like the HU was mostly surrounded by MDF in the last photo that I saw. Now that it's finished, is it still possible to drill multiple holes in the MDF around the HU to allow for more ventilation, or is the MDF not surrounding it in the final version?

Actually, I remember that my first P-9 got really hot when the CD latching bearing started binding and the CD started skipping and finally would not even play. To the point that I could not handle the CD when it was ejected out of the HU. It was like a Toaster, lol! This was on a brand new HU that had not seen more than a few months of use. Hopefully the design of the bearing in the transport was updated in the newer version so you don't have that problem. It was a very easy fix, but I was really suprised at the "cheap" disc latching bearing that was used in this High-End head unit! It was more of a bushing than a true bearing, a plastic disc fit into a stamped steel holder. :/

Anyway, you've done some excellent work with some excellent gear and should be very proud and pleased with the results. I'm sure it sounds at least as good as it looks as well! 

I've always been frustrated that we don't get so many of the really nice vehicles that are sold in the Japanese, European, and Australian markets! It makes you wonder who is making the decisions as to which models will be imported here. :/

Please keep us up to date on your progress.

Billy B.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Impressive install. I also like your equipment choices. Plus bonus props on the ol'skool SS gear.
Well done and keep at it. One question I do have is will you be able to reach the H/U from the seated positions? I know you can use the remote, but what about other functions and changing a CD?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Looks great! Very well thought-out and very clean install work, especially for a 1st Timer without a garage! I'm impressed.
> 
> From your photos I could not tell how you finished the final Head Unit pocket in the center console. I have the original U.S. DEX-P9's and noticed that they can get VERY HOT at times even though they do not have an internal amplifier. I would make sure that it receives plenty of fresh air ventilation as well!
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Appreciate the comments. This has been a fun and addicting process as it is for all on this board I guess. 

My deck gets warm if I have it going for long periods of time which can be often as I am on the road from time to time. However, it does not get hot to the point you mentioned. More ventilation certainly would not though. Thanks for the advice! 

Some newer updates to come here real soon. 

Best


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> Impressive install. I also like your equipment choices. Plus bonus props on the ol'skool SS gear.
> Well done and keep at it. One question I do have is will you be able to reach the H/U from the seated positions? I know you can use the remote, but what about other functions and changing a CD?


Hi there

Thanks for you comments as well. I really dig the sound of these older SS amps. 

From the pics it looks a bit far I guess. I am however able to reach the deck. I of course have to bend slightly. I am however completely re-thinking the console however. Not for that reason. Just thinking about getting a sub in between the seats instead of in the back. We'll see. Need some time first!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess give it a slightly bigger power wire will be good. But then its current draw only 4amp. I don't have such problem on my P9. Maybe is because I use direct wire from battery?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> I guess give it a slightly bigger power wire will be good. But then its current draw only 4amp. I don't have such problem on my P9. Maybe is because I use direct wire from battery?


Hi there

My P01II also gets power directly from the battery via the d-block. I attached a pic. Both amps, the HU and the DEQ get power from the d-block. 0 awg from battery and 4 awg out to amps and 8 awg to the other pieces.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So with new ideas comes new gear! It's 3 way time. 

Carrozzeria's flagship tweets and 3"mids. The TS-S1RS(mid) and the TS-T1RS(tweet). Got these from my installer friend. Mids were NIB and tweets came out of his demo porsche and very lightly used the way he listens. 
Pics of the units themselves and install idea to start when I get back from the road in a couple weeks. I am really digging the PRS units and the way they are performing but my thirst for more has gotten the better of me.

I will continue to use the PRS for midbass in the doors for now. These TS series are quite expensive and when a good deal pops up for the matching midbass I'll jump on it. 

Stay tuned....


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like some ODR goodness I see..... But I still prefer European speakers. Not to say ODR speakers are not good but personal preference.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright, so I made a couple changes recently and there are still some upcoming speaker changes as well. 

Recently I swapped out the DEX/DEQ P01II combo for the new DEH-P01 (all in one) thing. Really digging it so far. The SQ qualities are top notch with alot of extras to boot. 

I spent the day yesterday tearing out the seats and bases again so I could run power for an extra amp. My SS 644s 4ch developed an issue with the right channel. It would sound great the first 15min or so. Once it got warmed up the stage seemed to move left somehow! I was loosing a bit of power level on the right side it seemed. Still not sure what's going there.
Thoughts?

I had swapped it out with one of my Rubicon 604's acouple weeks ago. Also a great amp. But I got curious and yesterday's project was to swap it out for 2 SS Ref 300's. HUGE difference in SQ, power and overall soundstage. Should have went this route to begin with. So these guys are running the front stage and a Reg 500sx is pulling sub duty. 

However, I have some HAT goodies on the way and it is time to step up with the 3way crowd. The Ref 300's will stay and run tweets and mids(on dash). I will be swapping out the Ref 500s for a Ref 500 to pull midbass duties in the doors. Going to have to relocate sub amp(Ref 1000sx) and I have a couple ideas already. 

On with a couple pics. More updates at a later date.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Some new goods just arrived!

Huge thanks got out to "phantomtides" for a smooth transaction, speedy shipping and great pack job to boot.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Some new friends to keep the above posted L6 company. Problem is figuring out whether to go with the L4 or L3? Either or will go up on the dash with the L1Pro set.
Nice to have options I guess.

Shown is

L4
L3
L1Pro


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

A quick teaser pic(more for myself really) of what's to come. 
(2) JL13tw5's 
Pictured amp is a SS Ref 1000sx but not sure if that is going to be the final. 

Made my measurements today and am off to get some supplies!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks awesome Pete! I had not been following this much- what were your impressions of the ODR mids and tweeters? I drooled over those when I first saw them awhile back.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Mike! I actually just took a look at your install and all you've gone through. Man, lot's of nice stuff going on there. The blow-through is great! 

My van as you know is about to go through some changes of it's own. No "blow-throughs" or anything like that. 

I am really looking forward to hearing these JLtw's and HAT set. 

I actually never installed the ODR front stage. I have heard a few cars with them installed and they are great sounding speakers to say the least. It is a n acquired taste however I think. They can almost be described as being "metallic" at times. But I think this really depends on the installation. 
Most of the installs over here are sick! They pay so much attention to detail. 

Anyhow, my reason for going the HAT route was I wanted to do something different from the rest of the herd if you know what I mean. 

I'll be posting up updates as I actually have time to get things done. Being a fulltime musician and having to practice makes it tough. On top of that I am married with a 1 yr old daughter.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks good on the sub you got.... For me, I still prefer normal type with ported enclosure(as big as possible). Just got mine installed with sealed initially and the sub effect goes to my head. By porting the enclosure makes the bass effect lowered till my chest level.
Anyway with HAT products you won't go wrong. Get some JL amps and you are good to go..


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, wanted to brush this thread off a little with a bit of an update. 

I recently received a couple sets of the new L1Pro SE radiator ring tweeters. They are beautiful to say the least. Like many I was excited to give them a listen. 

I made these sail pods for my previous PRS set. All that was needed was to widen the hole a bit. Did that with a neat little tool my friend made and gave me. Just a rounded attachment for a drill. 

The difference was night and day between the two. It almost is just not even fair. I also have the L1Pro's here and should have heard them first but I could not wait to get these in of course. 
My stage was instantly wider, clearer and more detailed. They are paired up with the L6 in the heavily deadened doors. This makes for a super 2-way set-up. Also, with this set-up I can get to work on my pillars for the SE's and L3 install and still have music!

I have not had a chance to spend some real tuning time yet. But I did lower my crossover points a bit. I now have the L6 playing up to 3.15k with the SE's low passed there. I realize the SE's can play lower and even tried 2.5k which also sounded great. Just need to spend some quality time. However things are dead centered as is sits. 

I will also be swapping out my SS Ref amps for some new Arc SE amps over the next two weeks. As well as swapping out the Pioneer subs for a couple JL tw5's. 

On with a few pics...


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Man those tweeters are friggin beautiful. Let us know more on sound of them as you get them dialed in.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If this SE got black is even better....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, so the SE's sound incredible off axis in my current set-up to say the least. Stage is very wide, detailed on all music thus far they I have put them up too. I really get lost in the recordings sometimes. It's a lot of fun listening to some old stuff that I had kind of forgotten about. They are still crossed at 31.5k and paired with the L6. 

I was curious as to how they would do on axis as well before I go 3way. 
So I whipped up a new set of pods to compare to the current version. They are almost done just a bit more sanding to do then its wrapping time. Might do suede instead of vinyl just for kicks. 

Here is a pic of the new pod and sets #003 and #004 of 150. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Is 3.15k...... And you got 2 pair of it.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Is 3.15k...... And you got 2 pair of it.


Sorry, "brain-fart!" Make that 3.15k folks! 

Yep, two sets....just because I wanted them! Perhaps a third set will be in order as well.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, so I got some updates here. 

Made some new pods for the SE's. Wanted to get them a bit more on axis to see how they'd perform. 

Almost done











Old and new. Decided to wrap the new in black suede just for the heck of it.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Those look good, Pete.
How about the sound off vs on axis?

J.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

One more of the driver's side in. Sorry for a not so good pic. iphone












Next, I was able to fight the cold weather off and get my new front end Arc SE's in. 2150SE on the L6's and a 4100SE on the SE tweeters. The other 2 channels on this will be for the future L3 installation. 

Got some nice glue back suede from a friend










Made new amp boards and wrapped them










Re-routing wires










test fit










done!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

power!




























So the rear of the amps will be getting a beauty trim piece once I can come up with a nice idea. Want to get the wires protected and out of sight. But it is what is for at least a couple weeks. 

And a pic of what's next to come perhaps. Still thinking this through. Wanted to do 4 L8's but I think air space is against me with the type of enclosure I want under the sits. So it will be 2 L8's or something completely different sound wise with the previous 2- JL TW5's.
This pic shows how I was thinking of fitting 2- L8's on each side of the 2300SE. 

Sorry...sun was right behind me here. 











So that's what I got for now. The sub enclosure starts very soon. Also to come is the L3 and SE in the pillars and a new console


----------



## ggthebus (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> Those look good, Pete.
> How about the sound off vs on axis?
> 
> J.


Hey Jorge,

Thanks! So, I would not call it a "night and day" difference but the more on axis version does offer more clarity. I get a feeling of a better balance between them and the L6 now perhaps. Soundstage is high and wide. This changed for the better even more after the Arc SE editions. 

Real interesting the difference in sound between the Arc's and my SS Ref amps. Hard to pinpoint what it is. I was so used to the warmth of the SS's. I need to spend more time dialing the new set-up in before I comment too much yet. 
With jazz and such I hardly miss my subs not being back there right now. Sounds real nice. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys, I had to show off my new toy! 

Gas/oil pressure powered crimper. My buddy who runs an install shop has one and I just had to have my own. Found this one on an auction site. 

These were put out by a company called Izumi.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

ha, i just use the giant ones that look like bolt cutters 











great build by the way



go 4-way


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

^^Nice

And I guess these would be the other recent toys. 

There are 2 others not shown as they are in the vehicle at the moment. 

oooohhh son!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, a couple updates.

Here we have the Carrozzeria ODR Power Line Filter to be paired up with my DEH-P01. These are widely used in these parts and Im told they make a great difference. We'll see...





























And in other news, within 2 weeks I will have a new center console built to house a 2300SE(sub amp), the DEH-P01, the above ODR piece and other goodies. You can get an idea from above install pics of the space. 

Really looking forward to this as I have hired my good friend who owns an install shop. I really wanted to do this myself but my last attempt was feeble and I just don't have the time to do it at the moment. I will be putting my focus on the rear sub enclosure and pillars.

I'll have pics of this soon.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder what's the cost of the powerfilter..


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^There's another thread showed the stripped internals. It consist a 33000uf capacitor and a coil.....


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah.

How much does it cost in Japan?

Can't wait for the new photos!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> ^There's another thread showed the stripped internals. It consist a 33000uf capacitor and a coil.....


^^This is accurate. I'm told you can hear the difference instantly. A nifty little device. I'll give my thoughts(for what their worth) after the fact.

Price on these is 36,750円

An internal pic










And a google translated description

http://translate.google.com/transla...=Carrozzeria+RD-7X&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en



Ok, so a minor plan change with the console. This all starts in 2 days.

It will now house...

1-2300SE
1-4200SE(decided to get this in there and "do away" with the the 4100 under the drivers seat)
1-DEH-P01
1-Carrozzeria Power Line Filter
1-250-500gb portable HD
2-beverage holders

I'm real excited to see how this will turn out. I promise to have some pics up for those interested. 

Cheers!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

A pic of a 120g HD plugged in to the DEH-P01 and working! 



















Want to do away with most of these!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm a likin' this build alot


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

back in the early 80's i used to make my own line filters,when i first started with my booster/eq set-ups. but this line filter is just plain SEXY!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Man, I really have to take a trip to Japan one day 

Great install


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok Gents, 

The evening bourbon consumption has started and my time in front of the MAC as well...

Today, the new console(or "power station" as I am now calling it) got rolling. 

Sorry, no pics yet. 

However, a tad bit of an update. I decided to go ahead and to throw another amp in there. 
I added another 2300SE to the mix! This will run the L6's in the doors. They can take it. 
The 2150 was totally fine but....what the heck. 
So well have (2)2300SE's and (1)4200. This could potentially turn out to be (2)4200 and (1)2300 but well see. For now, I am going this route. 

Pretty pumped to see this get finished. I'll have pics up in about a week(ish).

So, I will have no more amps under the seats. This leaves room under one of them for a special upgrade to go down in the near future. 

I have been listening to the 2150 and 4100 on my front stage only(no sub) for a little while now. All I can say is WOW! I REALLY dig the Arc SE's. The fact that I dig HAT drivers goes without saying but these amps have done wonders to my sound stage. And it's only about to get better I think. 

For subs, I will be installing the new SI BM MkIII's(atleast I think that's what the are called) in the rear. 

That's all I got for the moment.

Cheers! m(>u<)m

Pete


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you tried the RD-7X yet? 

I am looking to buy one of those.

I believe it can be used with any headunit right?

How much in U$?

I also love the ARC SE amps.

I really dig the HD hooked up to the P01. Didn't know that worked. How is the sound quality? Is there a capacity limit? Is it easy to find the songs?


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

nirschl said:


> ^^This is accurate. I'm told you can hear the difference instantly. A nifty little device. I'll give my thoughts(for what their worth) after the fact.
> 
> Price on these is 36,750円
> 
> ...


$388


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> $388


Right, but when you get it paired up with this....who cares! 

This is the RS-P90X ODR processor for those NITK.










And then there is this...



















The ODR stuff is the sexy to say the least and the ultimate in car audio processing. 

BTW, in the works and due to come out this year is a module for optical to USB. The ODR head unit has an optical out.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Have you tried the RD-7X yet?
> 
> I am looking to buy one of those.
> 
> ...


RIght, the RD-7X will work with any head unit. It was just made to be sold as an ODR piece to be fancy. 
People over here do not hold back the bucks on high end gear.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Glad to see some of my Old ARC SE's being used.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

nirschl : Since you have his piece already, can I know is the capacitor first or the coil first in the circuit?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> nirschl : Since you have his piece already, can I know is the capacitor first or the coil first in the circuit?


Coil is first. The signal is "cleaned" up in the coil and then sent to the capacitor for a "boost!"


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Thanks, you're the man.... Now have to source a coil and a cap, should be good for a "high end" filter.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, stopped by to see my friend today and here are a couple progress pics to this point. It is coming along real nice and better than I had imagined. He has great vision and skills. 

What you are seeing here is of course still the early stages. No finish work yet. Still to come is trim work and it will be wrapped in both vinyl and suede and. 

So (2) 2300SE's will rest in the sides and the 4200 on top. In the rear will be a Streetwires CBR44M d-block. Notice the center cut outs for added amp ventilation. There will also be hidden fans. 
Up front the DEH-P01 and directly below it's home you can see the "window" for the ODR RD-7x filter. 
Now this is where it gets cool...you'll have to use your imagination a bit as I did not photograph it yet. 
The drink holder platform can be removed and directly under it is a home/tray for a 500g HD! 
All signal cables will come in from the front and power and ground from the rear. 

It is being made in a way that future changes can be made if needed/wanted. As well as in a way that maintenance can be done easily. We wanted to make the amp area a slide out piece but due to their length it was not possible with the seats behind it. 

Anyhow, more pics to come later for sure. I'm digging it!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Some more progress since yesterdays post. This has gotten really involved and my friend(Jun) is putting in some hours! I truly admire his vision and skills. 

What we have here is a base and then the other two parts, amp rack and front portion. So basically if perhaps future upgrades were in order it is a lot easier done than if this thing was all fiberglassed together. Great precautions are being taken to assure that it is sturdy. 

Some trim work done on the front end of the console and carbon fiber putty added for forming up with the OEM dash panel. The area under the rear of the amp rack is an air vent for rear passengers. Something will be done there to allow air to pass through as well as added support. 

I snapped these pics with my iphone and had the sun right in front of me. Sorry! 





































Cheers!

Pete


----------



## TJ_TJ (Dec 28, 2009)

nice installation


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

im not sure... but if im in ur shoes (ie working/staying in japan) i prolly will get some of the exotic stuff made specifically for japan market only... like the 7990J or the luxman amp or the carozzeria odr stuff... hahaha... just jk.. great installation there


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Keeping with the updates. A few pics of some more progress since yesterday. 

Some trim panels starting to come together now. Again, this will be wrapped in vinyl and suede. Inner and middle portions in suede as well as that triangular shape on the side of the HU piece. The rest of the outer portions in vinyl. There will be plexi on top displaying the 4200. 

You can see the cut outs on the side and the front of the amp rack for ventilation. The small cut out you see between the 2 vents is for the 2300 remote level piece. All wiring will be laid out nicely and there is access to the d-block in the rear. 

Kind of hard to explain without better pics, but notice the tray portion on top of the amp rack in the rear. This is removable and will allow for an alternative drink holder piece to fit. Very cool 

Also, you may notice this thing is "basically" in 3 main parts. Along with the amp rack and HU portion, there is a base with it's own trim. The top 2 parts are removable from the base if needed. 

Basically, my initial parameters for the console were for it to be functional, stylish, allow for easy access for maintenance and just an overall convenience factor. So far, I think these goals are being achieved and then some. 

Again, please excuse the low quality pics from my iphone. Better ones will follow at the end of the build. 

Ok, I'll shut up now.....






































I forgot to mention 1 more cool factor. Under the console at the rear is a large air vent. It is now cleverly routed so that in the hot summers AC can blow up in the amp area. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, I picked up the van yesterday and was able to snap some pics today. Lousy quality from my iphone.... but you get the idea 

Needless to say I was blown away with how this thing came together. Jun really did a superb job. The pictures do not do the fit and finish justice. 

Here we are with some random view shots...

I was wrapped in grey vinyl/leather and black and grey suede. I really dig how he did it.























































This is the ODR power line filter installed right under the DEH-P01 and runs directly into the d-block. We tried it connected and unconnected. HUGE difference here folks! Both in output and overall staging. 










This one shows an overhead from the front. You can see the remote for the sub 2300SE surrounded by vents with speaker grill mesh.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Now here is where the drink holder area comes out and there is a HD hidden underneath running off of the DEH-P01!










Here is the back popped off showing the CBR44A d-block and the two side amps. 










Power and ground run directly in to all 3 amps. We are talking a few inches away! A single 0awg runs in from the engine bay and a single 0awg is grounded to the body under the console. Signal wires run in from the opposite end. No noise whatsoever! 










Sides. Midbass amp on left and sub amp on right. The 4200 is of course on top. 




























showing the fit up front..

that triangular section is also getting suede. just did not get to it yet.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

So later I will try to get some better shots. As well as some at night when it's lit up! 

It really looks great!

Ok, so before I had the 2150 and 4100SE running. The jump up to the 4200 and 2300SE's is huge! My sound stage just stretched out in all directions. Keep in mind here that I have not hooked up the subs or installed the L3's yet. 
Just got the L6's and L1Pro SE's running. Seriously good sounds coming out now. 

The SI BM mkIII subs have arrived and will get that portion underway shortly as well as the pillars.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks great.... If my car center do have the space like yours.......


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely build! Loves those ODR speakers! The best sounding speakers EVER!
Must say, a cool van also! Never seen a Toyota van looking so good..


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Try using the SE amplifiers BALANCED INPUT.

Just get a CAT6 cable, and put RCA conectors on one side.

It is worth a try!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Try using the SE amplifiers BALANCED INPUT.
> 
> Just get a CAT6 cable, and put RCA conectors on one side.
> 
> It is worth a try!


Yeah, I thought about this. I am going to be adding the ALD's soon too. 

Great freaking sounding amps nonetheless!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Had a couple presents show up from the US today!














































Great looking sub. One of the 2300SE's will be running these. 

Basically, I wanted to run drivers that were not available here and run by other folks/competitors. We'll see how that idea works... 

So far, no regrets whatsoever with the HAT drivers. They are absolutely LOVING the extra boost in power they just got! :shock: I still cannot believe how high and wide my stage stretched after swapping out amps. Truly a huge difference. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Did a bit of adjusting underneath today so I took a few pics of the goods with the case off.




























All signal lines in from the front and power/ground from the rear. 











One of these days I'll be able to get a decent pic without the sun right behind me. Not to mention my real camera and not the iphone.
It goes without saying that I am not an experienced photographer!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

looks great!! I love the concept and how it all comes together in the console


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, that's sweet.

I love seeing newly fabricated center consoles. Always makes me jealous of the install work.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

^^Thanks guys! 

Yeah, console builds are really cool aren't they.  

The convenience factor is what I was all about for this. Initially, I had thought to just put the sub 2300SE in there while retaining the 2150 and 4100 under the seats. Then, I figured I had more Arcs not being used with more juice so why not use them! HUGE difference 

More updates to come on the pillars and sub enclosure...


----------



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very cool build Nirschl. Great progress , can't wait to see how it all turns out. 

That console is wicked clean. Really like the re-routed cool/ac to the amps, nice touch. And those ODR speakers well......


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

what kind of RCAs signal cable are those? looks really well built


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

khanhfat said:


> what kind of RCAs signal cable are those? looks really well built


Hi,

Those were custom ordered from a company here called Mobile Art. They sell the coolest installation goods I have ever seen. From various suedes,leathers to cables,connectors and others. Just about anything you'd need for a high end installation.

The average _bloke_ cannot purchase direct from them. It is a place for installers to purchase their goods. As my friend is an installer, he orders whatever I need from time to time. 

Another cool company where my power/ground/remote wire is from is called Shark Wire. They are very similar but specialize in wiring, fuse and ground blocks and similar stuff. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

The amount of money you have, and the amount of amazing gear that has been sitting in and/or around your vehicle makes me want to cry.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Had a couple of these guys show up a few days ago. I realized however for the time being I will just keep the CBR44A type installed.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

skydeaner said:


> The amount of money you have, and the amount of amazing gear that has been sitting in and/or around your vehicle makes me want to cry.


Yeah, my wife too!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

My buddy from my orchestra had his high speed camera with him yesterday at rehearsal and took some shots of the console and sent them to me in this album. 

They are dusty .....but they are better than my iphone! Hell get some better ones done once the whole install is complete. 

Picasa ??? ???? - Henri - 2011 02 28 Pe...


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Got started in on a box for the BM subs today. 

Made my measurements and headed out to the home center....and let them do the cuts










Mocked up with tape in the rear...




























This morning I did some gluing and screwing...




























The view from my driveway this morning as I was working! I live up on a hill. 










Sitting in the rear...



















The baffle is being done today as well. Hopefully I'll have these powered up tomorrow and see how they do.

This box has exactly .55 cubic feet in each chamber. After sub displacement I am at a perfect .50 per SI's recommended size. 

If this works, trim will follow to flow everything together. I want to try a couple different boxes and subs I got laying aorund first though before I do that. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice view to to get some car audio done. Looks good.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Baffle cut.... but not sealed yet. Going to add in some acoustic material first. Got some rain outside today so I am being stalled










Mounting points for the BM's...










Here you will notice that the underside was routed to add extra breathing room due to the construction of the BM's basket. 



















Hoped to have this at least making some sounds today. Well see what the weather does...


----------



## kawaa1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Job in Alphard!!
Where are you from in Japan? I am living in Tochigi!

What competition you entry?


----------



## Mike12312 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice looking.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

**Copied some of this from a post I made in the BM thread**

Hi Folks,

So, I have been listening to (2) of the BM's in my van for a few days now. 

This was more or less a _test_ enclosure as I wanted to hear these and get some sub bass back in the van. If they stay in there I will be adding beauty trim panels and such real soon to incorporate it in to the vehicle's interior before a few SQ events. 

Before mounting I lined and stapled in some needle thread padding, or at least that's what it is called here. This worked nicely in my last enclosure. 











Mounted










Oh and I just went outside in this to take that last pic...










<Start rant...

Installing them with the supplied gasket was a PITArse(for me that is) in cold weather! 
Once it's in..... it provides a great seal however. I understand the cosmetic merit here but it seems a potential disaster to some. 

Nick, perhaps on the next run the gaskets could have holes on top, and then be offered as an option(purchased of course) to those who got in on the first run? 

End Rant...>

These are being powered by a Arc 2300SE and getting 650 "tuned" watts per driver. Gains are only turned up the slightest bit and I've got them at -8db on the DEH-P01. It's still too much!

I listen to various genres(minus hip hop or rap) of music and I am a classical musician by trade. 

Yesterday, I had a 1½ hr commute each way to a concert and I gave them a good listen to various stuff like... 

Holly Cole Trio
Disturbed
Michael Jackson
Miles Davis
Bela Fleck
Zero 7
Room Eleven
S.M.V (Stanley Clark, Markus Miller, Victor Wooten)
Quincy Jones w/ Sammy Nestico Big Band
Michael Buble
Dire Straits
Bill Evans
Ray Brown

Ironically, no classical in that list yesterday...

First impressions are all very good! They performed stellar on everything I must say. Still some dialing in to do but from the get go they integrated very well with my L6's. Nice _clean_ and natural sounding extension down low. 
They just seem to do their job and nothing extra. There is a nice feel of up front bass right now and I think it will only get better once I have dialed in the TA/EQ a bit more. 

I won't say it's "the" most transparent sub I have heard but it's pretty close.
Heck, I have (2) JL 13TW5's and (2) Focal 27v2's that I have not even powered up yet and don't see the need to at this point. Not to mention others.....

I realize everyones sub bass needs or wants are different. For those with needs of a shallow sub that requires minimum enclosure size and provides nice clean sub bass, this would be a fantastic choice IMHO. 

I am now seriously considering just doing an enclosure for (1) of them and running the 2300SE 4ohm stereo. Since the two chambers are sealed off from one another I am going to do a bit of comparison with that. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kawaa1 said:


> Nice Job in Alphard!!
> Where are you from in Japan? I am living in Tochigi!
> 
> What competition you entry?


はじめました！　ぼくわ　仙台　に　います。コンペテション　わ　これから　です。　

よろしく！


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nirschl,

Nice job man! This is a really nice install. Nice equipment choices, solid fabrication and tasteful aesthetic decisions. I'd bet that it sounds even better than it looks!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Nirschl,
> 
> Nice job man! This is a really nice install. Nice equipment choices, solid fabrication and tasteful aesthetic decisions. I'd bet that it sounds even better than it looks!


Appreciate the compliments friend!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very clean install work Pete! And totally cool van, I hadn't seen one of those before.

Zach


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, time for a bit of updating here. I have finally had some time to get some work done on the rear area of the van the past couple of days. I have been listening to the above enclosure with the (2) BM mkIII's and am enjoying what I'm hearing. So, I decided to go forward with the trim finish. 
My buddy is allowing me to use his shop as well as help out during the process. I'm hoping to have this wrapped up by the 30th as I have an SQ comp that day. 
This van, Hybrid Audio Technologies and Stereo Integrity will all be making their competition debut's here in Japan. 

Ok, some progress pics. Left to do is gluing, a lot of carbon putty for shaping and sanding! Then will come the wrapping scheme. Still thinking on the final wrap but it will be grey/black and suede/vinyl mix just like the center console build earlier. 

I skipped wuite a few steps here but you get the idea thus far. 



















Center grill piece. To be removed for comps. Basically it's there if I need to put some stuff in the rear for whatever reason. It will be wrapped in black grill cloth. 










Rupan! ....the helper










It's 2am.....just got home from working on this. Need sleep 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

This evenings progress update. Carbon fiber putty was applied to the corners and bottom of the front trim panel. Afterwards some sanding and I've got a nice shape going. The final product will be all one big trim piece, top and bottom. 

Btw, carbon fiber putty rules! Easy to use and very easy to sand and shape. Love it! Not sure if it is sold in the US or not? 

Some pics...




























It's quite hard to tell in these pics due to the angle(and crappy iphone cam) but there is a steady lipped curve happening here. It's not just flat. 




























Should have some more updates on this tomorrow evening. 

Cheers


----------



## tdc_worm (Sep 24, 2009)

Rupan the helper has rad shoes!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nirschl said:


> Btw, carbon fiber putty rules! Easy to use and very easy to sand and shape. Love it! Not sure if it is sold in the US or not?


i do not believe so. please snap a quick pic of the can. thanx

edit> nice work,keep it up


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok Gents,

A bit more work was done last evening. Basically, more carbon fiber putty added for sanding and shaping. The trim pieces were also assembled together and they are now joined with the baffle. It is all removable as (1) piece. I'll get a shot of that later. 

For now...

Barriers made to apply putty to...




























Putty applied...this stuff dries quick, especially with "heat" applied. You can start sanding away within minutes, however, this was already 1:30am and I was wiped. 




























In the last couple of pics you can see where the baffle was trimmed around the around subs. There is still a center trim piece to be attached lastly to allow a smooth material transition from vinyl to suede. As well as the center grill wrapped in grill cloth. 
I'll be doing some sanding and shaping on the sides today. The goal is to have this wrapped up this evening....probably around 2am again :roll: 
If not, this will be sitting next to the rear off my van at Sunday's event! 











Btw, I know my pics suck(except for the last one :wink: ).....I am dealing with iphone limitations here :!: 

Cheers, folks!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok Gents,

This sub enclosure is finished! Finished up right at about 3am, got to bed at 4am and got up at 7am to get ready for the vans first competition here in Japan. Man, I was freaking exhausted the whole day. I had to leave early because I also had a concert to play later in the day. 

At any rate, the van was judged and won 2nd place in it's debut. There was some stiff competition to say the least. The guy who got first had a full blown Audison Thesis set-up. So, I was extremely thrilled to find out today(since I could not make the ceremony) that I came out 2nd. Not to mention, our scores were super close apparently. The 2 judges really dug the HAT speakers. I'm only running a 2way front stage with the L6 and SE tweeters and the (2) BM's in the rear. 

On with some pics.....

Here it is sanded down and some touch up work



















Ready for glue...




























Ready for vinyl










Done!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

continued......

Tab added to grill














































And while I had the camera out....

New inserts added to console






























The idea here was to stay with the same color scheme and "simplicity" of the console


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

couple more...



















Waiting in the lane










Ok, so next up is the A pillars. Those 2 free channels on my 4200SE are feeling a bit lonely.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome work, Pete.
Congrats on the competition debut.

J.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> Awesome work, Pete.
> Congrats on the competition debut.
> 
> J.


Thanks, Jorge! 

It was a good time. I took some iphone pics of a few builds which I'll get up here.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, clean clean clean. Love your work!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Well as of lately I have been fooling around with the new front stage ideas. I did some test listening with the L4 and L3 and loved them both. I think I am going to go the L3 route with a future upgrade to the L3SE. 



















Here are a few ideas I am tossing around with a test baffle. 




























That last one was the L4 ring. 

More to come!


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like these vehicles and see them highly modified over in Japan. Would be cool to import one into the states as a project car.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks incredible.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Updates on this coming real soon. The new front stage is going in early next month....finally. Pics to follow. Stay tuned!


Cheers


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very impressive work!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! You got a perfect factory match to that vinyl. It looks like the car came that way. Awesome!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, gents! It's been a fun project.

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

The new front stage(minus L3SE) is in. The SE's should be here any day now and will be thrown in immediately upon arrival. After much pondering we decided stay "out" of the small window area for a few reasons. Listening to it afterwards has led me to believe a good choice was made. It's awesome! 
However, I've got a sneaky suspicion that the L3SE's are are going to take it to another level. To my ears there is a clear difference in transient response(and other areas) between the L3 and the L6SE/R2 pairing. 

All speakers wires were swapped out for Space and Time wiring from Tara Labs top tear stuff. My ears tell me that mid-bass response just got better. Previously I was running all Audio Technica. 

I do not want to comment too much on listening impressions thus far as I have not spent enough time with it yet. I need a few days. However, right off the bat I noticed a much deeper sound stage to listening position on tracks I use often. 

On to some pics. These were taken with my Ipad2, so they are not the best quality, but they are better than my iphone. 

The pillars were wrapped in suede(in ONE piece!). No build pics on these, but I can tell you they were not done with fiberglass. They were molded using carbon fiber putty and other materials. German made "Real Schild" deadening and acoustic foam was used as well. 


































































Cheers


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice! Good job.

Is your front stage pointing to the rear view mirror?

Are you getting a good center stage?

Can you explain the carbon putty process? 

Thanks!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> Very nice! Good job.
> 
> Is your front stage pointing to the rear view mirror?
> 
> ...


Thanks

Basically, even a bit more on axis. We found this ideal in this vehicle, with these drivers. Center stage is excellent thus far. Just refining other areas. Like it is, it needs VERY little EQ. 

The carbon fiber putty is a product sold here. It essentially mixes like normal filler, but is much stronger due to the carbon fiber particles. 

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

New arrivals I'll have these in today.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Lets get those bad boys in!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, the new SE's are in. While doing so we also covered the baffle in black suede. My iPad photos stink! I'll see about breaking out the digicam. 

These will have to do until then....




























There is tuning to be done, but after a simple swap and crossover change....
It sounds sick! Period. 

Cheers


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

That's some nice work you've done there. The sub enclosure actually looks like something you could walk into a Toyota dealership and pick out of a catalog. I like that you kept the front stage out of the windows, too. I think it looks more factory that way.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Dug out the digicam. I seriously need some practice at taking pics but these are better than the ipad attempt.....





































I'm really digging these SE drivers. 



Cheers


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

nirschl said:


> Dug out the digicam. I seriously need some practice at taking pics but these are better than the ipad attempt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either I'm getting old or this Alphard has got to be the most incredibly stylish mini van ever and what you have done with the sound system is absolutely amazing.
Without a doubt the best A-pillar work I have ever seen!
Makes me want to start working on my Odyssey, but don't tell the wife........shhhh.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Either I'm getting old or this Alphard has got to be the most incredibly stylish mini van ever and what you have done with the sound system is absolutely amazing.
> Without a doubt the best A-pillar work I have ever seen!
> Makes me want to start working on my Odyssey, but don't tell the wife........shhhh.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the comments friend. The Alphard is a sweet van no doubt and it's fun to work on. I'm always wanting to change something, but i think it has got to a good point. I've recently upgraded wiring, drivers and added more deadening in key areas. Now the tuning fun starts. 

Next up may be a new ODR deck and processor. Also wanting to integrate my Ipad2 in the rear of the console. More on that soon. 

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

It's been a while since I've been in this thread. A small update coming and some new ideas to follow. I got the Japan app unit(SPH-DA09) and putting it in tomorrow. The hard disk on my OEM navi double din is on its last leg. This new unit working in collaboration with the P01 ought to be nice. The navigation app is great over here. In fact, you'll notice that it appears to be an upgraded(updated)unit of the US offering. It includes a digital TV tuner and DVD/CD drive. 

Japan unit

??????? SPH-DA09 SPH-DA05 | ?????????? | carrozzeria

Be back with pics 

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, I've got the new unit installed. Very cool! And with a jailbroken iphone or Ipad it's even better.  The "AppRadio Extension" from Cydia rocks. 

Here is a shot of the Japan unit:










The US unit:











You will notice that the Japan unit has an extra button on the bottom left. That is the eject button for the added dvd/cd drive. It also comes with a built in digital TV tuner with superb picture. 
The cool thing is I am able to use both Japan and US apps with this. I'm seeing that the options are just endless here with some creativity. 

I'll post back with some screen shots for those interested. 

Cheers


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh soooo nice. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Faithless (Apr 8, 2009)

Great install, nice craftmanship, love the A pillars.

How much of influence has the RD-7X ?

Curious if it's worth the money.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'm resurrecting this thread for no other reason than I've not been on the forum in quite some time. Nothing new to add about the install. Stills looks and sounds as good as it did when finished. I take care of stuff. 

However, I'm getting the bug and feeling a change coming on. Not quite sure where I want to change as I'm quite happy with it. Perhaps the sub area. Might want to try out some HAT subs to go with the front end. 

Just got the van buffed and glass coated last week. Trying to get a nice pic uploaded...


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

[/URL]


----------



## Damien (Aug 13, 2016)

Sent you a PM Nirschl


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Did we ascertain if the carbon fiber putty is like dynahair here or do we need to import this stuff? It sure looks awesome to work with.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

It’s been a long time since I’ve been on DIYMA. I’m reserecting this thread as a memorial to my beloved Alphard of 10years to the month. Just yanked everything out of it the other day as I’ve picked up another vehicle. A Toyota Land Cruiser Prado. New build will go down relatively soon and hopefully live up to the standards of the Alphards build. That set-up sounded great. Most of the equipment will get reused I figure. Trying to decide which way I want to go with the processing. 

Anyhow, stay tuned. I’ll start another build thread soon. Cheers


----------

